# synchronizing with a palm m130

## azambuja

hello,

my father just got a palm m130. I was wondering if theres a software or someway to synchronize the palm with linux(since the palm came with just windows and mac software)

thanx/cheers

----------

## Naan Yaar

I use jpilot that works very well with my Visor over USB.  I believe it should work with the m130 if you have pilot-link.  Both have ebuilds.  kpilot is another option.  I found jpilot to be the best of the bunch.

----------

## azambuja

is the usb configuration easy? or at least painless?

hehe...

cause in windows it does everything automatically...

thanx/cheers

----------

## Naan Yaar

There was no real documentation on this although there were some hints from a forum search.  Once the kernel was enabled to do usb-serial, the rest was fairly painless (some minor monkeying with devfsd.conf to get permissions right).

 *azambuja wrote:*   

> is the usb configuration easy? or at least painless?
> 
> hehe...
> 
> cause in windows it does everything automatically...
> ...

 

----------

## wimac

I use jpilot and pilot link with my palm m515 it wasn't too hard to set up.  I just compiled my kernel with visor, and usbserial modules, and set up jpilot to use /dev/usb/tts/1 then, set  PILOTPORT='/dev/usb/tts/1' and you should be off and running.

----------

